# Lab puppies?



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys! My good old dog finally went to that big hunt'n and fish'n land in the here after. He was a good one. 11yrs we roamed the rivers and woods. I'll miss him dearly. I had planned on waiting a little bit before I got me another, but I just miss him being around too much, so. If anyone knows of someone that breeds labs let me know. I'm wanting a big boned Chocolate male.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Give The Retriever Barn a call in Fremont. He had some great looking labs. His name is Dave Guyrica. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/GNDOGBRD_00.php


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sorry about your dog.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check out ohiowaterfowler.com and greatlakeswaterfowler.com. there usually are some labs there.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. A co-worker of mine breeds labs. They are a little more expensive than most breeders( I think $800ish), but he breeds selectivly only with animals that have been tested negative for dysplasia and all the other typical labs disorders. I've met many of his dogs (he owns only the females and studs out to the males) and they are very very friendly and intelligent. He doesn't have any intentions of having a litter until spring unfourtantly, christmas is a poor time to purchase a dog - to many people just wrecklessly breeding and buying animals out there the holiday season. 

Good luck, hope ya find a new best friend 

I can get ya in touch with him if you're interested.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother-in-law breeds chocolates and has been doing it for several years. They are fully registered. I can't recall exactly what he charges for his pups but I can assure you that he is not anywhere close to the $800 mentioned. He apparently prices them very appropriate because he very rarely has to work to finish selling a litter. I am not sure what his status is currently with litters. He is located in the Upper Sandusky area. Let me know if you are interested and I can get you the contact info.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention my brother-in-law has both the females and the male for his breeding stock. They are great looking dogs.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sorry to here about your dog, I have 2 beagles and they are my best buddies.When a friend of mine lost his dog I came accross the below. I know it is for a **** dog, but I think it can be related to any huntn dog.

Good luck finding a new dog.


Eulogy written by William W. Ramsey
Introduction by Bradley W. Ramsey


A group of solemn men, dressed in black mourning coats and hip boots, wearing carbide lamps on their heads stood beside a mound of soil and a freshly dug hole. A hunting horn sounded and the bay of hounds filled the air. Four similarly dressed men walked slowly toward the gathered crowd, a small wooden box carried between them

When the box was lowered into the ground one of the men spoke the following.

Let not your hearts be troubled,
for in his masters swamp are many den trees.
If it were not so, I would have told you.
He has gone to prepare a place for you 
and where he has gone Ole Red will go also.
Dogs, they say, do not have souls.
They only have hide and bones.
But I believe there is a **** dog heaven
and Red is gone were the good **** dogs go.
Anybody that **** hunts has to believe in God.
If you have known the music of **** hounds on a trail 
and heard the excitement in their voices when they strike, 
and seen their eagerness and determination when they tree, 
if you have seen their courage and bravery
in a tough fight with an old boar ****, 
if you have heard their anguished cries and howls,
if you have seen the ugly gashes 
and bleeding wounds
and witnessed their resolve to never quit, 
you know there has to be a God to make an animal like that.
And a God that that would make a **** dog 
wont forget him when he is gone. 
There is a **** dog heaven and Ole Red is there.
And every night he runs 
and the den trees are there in the old swamp 
and the old hunters moon hangs low in the west 
and the ***** dont go up no slick barked trees 
and the carbide dont run out 
and there aint no bull nettle and saw briars 
and old master always knocks the **** out
and lets Ole Red grab him and give him a good shake; 
and then he gets a pat on the head 
and climbs back into the kennel in the back of the pick-up truck 
and goes home and sleeps all day. 
Cause he knows in **** dog heaven he can hunt again 
when the sun goes down and the tree frogs holler.
May the bones of Ole Red rest in peace, 
through the mercy of God 
and may the **** hunters light perpetually shine upon him.

AMEN


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

My condolences. I have a black lab thats 11 yrs now. He goes with me everywhere. Listens to everyword and command you have. Never roams or runs. Still plays like a pup. In fact, last summer he lead me on a ten mile quad ride through the woods in PA. He only rode with me the few miles we had open road. I work out of my house, so I'm with him everyday.....don't know what I will do when the day comes....


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks to all of you that have responded, and for sharing your stories. I'm hoping to spend around $300 to $400 when the time comes.

bkr43050 I'm interested in the info. Just PM me or send it to [email protected]


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your buddy!!! I lost mine in March.Haven't had the gun out of the rack at all this Fall. Without her it would't be the same.She was a heck of a bird dog.Also a lab. Could never replace her.My vet cried the day we put her down


----------

